# Space Ghost (WIP)



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

So, I picked up this very cool kit of Space Ghost at Wonderfest a couple years ago, and am finally getting around to building it. It's based on the artwork from the comic that was released around the same time, and I really like the overall composition. The only thing I wasn't really thrilled by were the included headsculpts. So, I decided to sculpt my own. Here are some pics of the kit as it stands now:




























I not only sculpted the head, but added material around the neck to give him an appearence more in line with how the character looks in the cartoon. The whole thing still needs a bit of sanding and finishing.

The kit is set up to have an led installed in one fist, and I plan to use an led setup that has a color change feature. I'll have to put up a video of it when it's done. Anyhow, what do you think so far?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great so far. 

So this version is based on the re-imagined Space Ghost comic? The one that was a lot grimmer than the original 1960's comic. I remember getting it, DC published it. Each issue had covers by Alex Ross

Is the kit a full figure or just from the waist up?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great! :thumbsup: Space Ghost is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

SPAAAAAACE!!!!!!........GHOOOOOOST!! That looks awesome so far,keep us posted. Space Ghost,Herculoids,and Jonny Quest are my favorite HB animation. I think you need a "Blip" to go with him,since he was really SG's power-band retrieval primate.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moonman27 said:


> SPAAAAAACE!!!!!!........GHOOOOOOST!! That looks awesome so far,keep us posted. Space Ghost,Herculoids,and Jonny Quest are my favorite HB animation. I think you need a "Blip" to go with him,since he was really SG's power-band retrieval primate.


:lol: I HATED Blip! But you're right, he did come in handy in just about every episode.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hah! You know, I forgot about Blip totally.... but I didn't miss an episode of the cartoon when I was a kid, and the new comic was pretty darn good(and yes, indeed, a LOT more grim, but in a good way).
Thanks for the comments, guys; the kit features Space Ghost from the waist up. He's actually practically buried in the bodies of some insectoid aliens; the comic book version of Zorak's race.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Got time to do a little more work on this figure; attached the second arm, puttied and sanded joints, and sprayed on a coat of primer. Here's hoping I get to start adding color this weekend.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Very cool. I want one!! Who released this?


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks! You know, I bought it at Wonderfest 2 years ago from a dealer who was selling paints, primarily, and I've been trying to find out who released it since. No luck. Anybody out there got any ideas??


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

phantom11 said:


> Thanks! You know, I bought it at Wonderfest 2 years ago from a dealer who was selling paints, primarily, and I've been trying to find out who released it since. No luck. Anybody out there got any ideas??


I do recall seeing it before.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

phantom11 said:


> Got time to do a little more work on this figure; attached the second arm, puttied and sanded joints, and sprayed on a coat of primer. Here's hoping I get to start adding color this weekend.


What are the wires for Bro?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

ive never seen 'Space ghost' before!.. the kit looks amazing, is there any images of the kit before the new head sculpt??


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

This the one... Kitbuilder's produced this one. Came with 2 different
heads, back in 2006.

Buc


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like it's going great. The resculpting you did looks perfect, can't tell you resculpted it. At least I think that's good! I guess I was just a couple of years younger than would have been the age frame for space ghost so I know nothing of him other than hearing about him. If that is the one you are doing in the previous post he is going to look good when you are done.

Bob K.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

That is indeed the kit! Thanks for posting those pics, Buc. I've since found out that the sculptor of the original kit is Joe Simon. Thanks for the comments on the sculpt I did in place of the original head choices.
And bizzarobrian, those wires are for this:










and it changes...










colors!










Took a bit of work to move the led up to the fist instead of at the base of the wrist, but I wanted a strong concentration of light right in the fist, and putting the led up there did the trick.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

phantom11 said:


>


Heat ray...freeze ray...stun ray...yeah!!!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

You got it, brother!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Very cool!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy crap that's nice!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

phantom11 said:


> and it changes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great! I want to try lighting a kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Latest pics: added skin tones using acrylics and chalk pastels. Still need to finish detailing his teeth & gums, and maybe doing a little more with the skin....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice, even with that little bit of skin showing you really have it done realistically. This one ought to turn out great if everything else ends up as good as what you've done so far with his face.

Bob K.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Awesome!
Keep up the good work!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Bomb-diggity work, brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Skintones look very realistic!.. like i posted before i ain't seen this figure before, and it looks like it's going to turn out great!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Project update: got a chance to block in more of the color on this guy. His head and neck are pretty much done; I'll be painting the white of the costume (and finishing his chest emblem) tomorrow.



















Also started working on the base. In these pics, the greens are pretty much done but for some highlighting, and the ground base color has just been applied. There's a LOT more detailing and gore to be added; hoping to get to that tomorrow, too...



















:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking face and the coloring and detailing are perfect. Base is getting there too. Looking forward to seeing the completed project.

Bob K.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...y' need a sound chip of Gary Owens saying "SPAAAAAAAAACE GHOOOOOOOOST!" :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Whoo hoooo! Thanks Perfesser! That made my morning!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Now that brings back memories!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a file of that saved on my computer so I can listen to it every once in a while to recharge my batteries


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Almost done....




























Just more work on the base to do...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Man - o -man!
That is so *cool*! 
-Jim


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Great work, now I have to dig out my "Space Ghost" dvd set and have a saturday morning flashback evening.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember Space Ghost in animated form from the 60's (Saturday morning cartoons are some very fond memories). I didn't even know he existed in comic book form until probably a dozen or so years ago. Even stranger than that discovery was there was this dark/grim version people mention. In animated form he was anything but. He was a crimefighter of course, but there wasn't the slightest hint of a "dark side".


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice work. :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks great mate!!
Nearly done...

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I repeat my earlier post at this point in your build, great job. The coloring is so realistic and done with such aesthetics. I really know nothing about this character having been too old for cartoons by the time he was on the air but I think you likely captured him much better than the cartoons. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Bob K.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

One thing I'm really trying to figure out is how you got the white and yellow to cover so well? In the early painting pics it appears you used red oxide primer. I've painted more 1:1 cars, motorcycles, aircraft, etc, than I care to count, and it has always been hammered into me by the experts/instructors to never, ever use anything but gray primer under white or yellow to eliminate bleed through. I've carried that mindset into my modeling, then here you are bucking the status quo. Wassupwiddat? Back when I was doing military subjects I kept with the standard of Testors, Floquil, Tamiya, etc "model" paints. When I got interested in figures I noticed many people were using artist's acrylics and craft paints (being a cheapskate I also liked the economy factor!). I don't recall you mentioning what type/brand of paint you use, and whether you airbrush or use a "hairy stick" for the larger areas. C'mon, give it up!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks all! I'll start a new thread shortly with the completed kit. I'm very happy with how it turned out.

Disco58: Heh, well, I used the red oxide primer because of my experience as a 2D oil painter; whenever I want my work to look "warmer" I give it an underpainting of a red-brown color. I just applied the same principle here, and I think it worked fine. Now, I'm not saying that covering that with white was a breezed by any means. In fact, I spent a LOT of time on that white. I used a rattle can of Tamiya flat white. It's pretty amazing stuff, if one can muster the patience to apply thin coat after thin coat over an extended period of time. And I've got enough layers on there to smooth out some of the surface imperfections in the sculpt that I didn't want. The yellow was a bit easier. I used Model Masters acryl paint, and airbrushed it onto the wrist buttons, and used a "hairy stick" for the cape around his neck.
All the paints used are for models, except the primer, which is good ol' Dupli-color sandable primer. Standouts among the paints include the Life-Tone paints. They're made ready to airbrush straight from the bottle, have beautiful smooth coverage and terrific color. They were used for the greens in the aliens.
Thanks for following along ya'll; hope you like the finished piece in the new thread. Look for it!


----------

